# Is this a good deal on lumber?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Meaning $.50 / foot? I'd say yes. I paid something like $6-8 for 8 feet board for my fence (and it was 5 years back).


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------

